# [HOW TO] access some borked parts of the site



## Samutz (May 9, 2009)

I noticed that I'm not the only one having trouble access some stuff on the site (mainly wiki).
It's due to something goofy going on with the DNS. Basically, when you try to access a subdomain of gbatemp.net (such as wiki.gbatemp.net), your ISP's DNS server is reporting that there's no IP address connected to that subdomain.

However, you can assign IP addresses to those subdomains for yourself.
To do so, add these lines to your computer's hosts file:

```
87.98.181.66ÂÂÂÂirc.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂwiki.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂblogs.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂpix.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂmobile.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂcheats.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂarchive.gbatemp.net
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂakaio.gbatemp.net
```

If you don't know how to modify your hosts file, check these links:
Windows: http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/hosts.htm
Ubunutu (should work for most linux): http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/05/use...u-510-6061-610/
Mac: http://support.apple.com/kb/TA27291

But, if these IPs ever change (such as GBAtemp moving to a new server), you'll have to change them again or erase them so that your ISP's DNS server can handle it instead.

If you're only trying to connect to irc with an irc client, such as mIRC, you don't have to mess with the hosts file and connect using the ip instead (87.98.181.66).
This doesn't work for the website subdomains though because 91.121.42.111 goes to gbatemp.net by default.


----------



## i.heart.piracy (May 9, 2009)

Wow, thanks!  This worked great.

When we're done, do we need to delete the portion of the "host" file that we inserted?  Or can we just leave it in there with no potential problems in the future?


----------



## jhoff80 (May 9, 2009)

Any idea what the IP for http://akaio.gbatemp.net should be?


----------



## TLSpartan (May 10, 2009)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Any idea what the IP for http://akaio.gbatemp.net should be?



The same as gbatemp


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the DNS entries samutz!
If I saw this topic before... it would have saved me ages...
thanks!


----------

